# Dating A Tissot Seastar.



## Defender

Hi there,

I have a Tissot with a serial number of 2300854, going by the dating chart it's from 1950, however I somehow doubt that, have I got this wrong?










I would say it's from the 1960's, what do you think?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## tixntox

That looks even later to me but it could be that it is an old movement with a newer case or dial. Lovely watch by the way ( says I

,turning green as I type!!!).

Mike


----------



## tixntox

230085 would be 1980's which looks more like the style?

Mike


----------



## tixntox

Do I take it that you have removed the back? The innards are a joy to see!(but a nightmare to set up!)

Mike


----------



## Agent orange

Definitely looks like a mid 60's to early 70's piece to me. If nothing else the dial's too colourful for a watch from 1950. I've just double checked the Tissot book from where I purloined the production calendar, the number definitely checks out as 1950.

Could it have had a movement transplant at some point in its life and not necessarily one from a Tissot? Interestingly an Omega movement with that number would date it to 1966, which feels not far off the mark. Remember Omega and Tissot belonged to the same group around this time too.

Out of curiosity what is the movement, V7733?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Defender

tixntox said:


> Do I take it that you have removed the back? The innards are a joy to see!(but a nightmare to set up!)
> 
> Mike


Yes, got the back off this one with the 'squidgy ball' type remover without any problems.

It keeps reasonable time too, I do make adjustments to regulation but I don't delve any further than that.

I'd like to learn to do a bit more at some point though.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender

tixntox said:


> 230085 would be 1980's which looks more like the style?
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the replies, I don't think it looks right for the 1980's somehow?

It just shouts mid 1960's to early 1970's to me, but I could well be wrong, I just want to find out.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender

Agent orange said:


> Could it have had a movement transplant at some point in its life and not necessarily one from a Tissot? Interestingly an Omega movement with that number would date it to 1966, which feels not far off the mark. Remember Omega and Tissot belonged to the same group around this time too.
> 
> Out of curiosity what is the movement, V7733?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


That's a possibility, I'll try and check the movement number tomorrow.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## pugster

ive seen these with lemania movements, so start praying to whatever deity you prefer before opening the back


----------



## Defender

pugster said:


> ive seen these with lemania movements, so start praying to whatever deity you prefer before opening the back


Hi there,

That's very interesting, do you know which Lemania movement they have?

I've already had the back off it, so am I already in trouble :dontgetit:.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender

pugster said:


> ive seen these with lemania movements, so start praying to whatever deity you prefer before opening the back


You were right, it has a Lemania movement, it's a 2310 I think?

I'm not sure from what you've said if that's good or bad!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## pugster

its good news  , watches with lemania movements are very collectable , a much better find than a valjoux 7733/4.


----------



## MIKE

I to would have it down, as late 1960's to early 1970's judging by the style.

Can't beet the Navigator/Seastar range, here are mine.


----------



## Defender

MIKE said:


> I to would have it down, as late 1960's to early 1970's judging by the style.
> 
> Can't beet the Navigator/Seastar range, here are mine.


Hi Mike,

What a fantastic collection of Seastars and Navigators, my other two are similar to the two chrono's on the l/h end of rows 2 and 3.

Except 7734 has a white hand on the 30 min register dial, but on it's original bracelet and my 1341 automatic navigator is in the 'lobster' or 'armadillo' case, but sadly without the bracelet, it had a 'botched' strap on it's arrival, my aim is to 'engineer' a suitable bracelet conversion for it.

Thanks for sharing.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## MIKE

Defender said:


> my aim is to 'engineer' a suitable bracelet conversion for it.


Good luck with that :thumbsup: Thats the problem with integeral bracelet watches :shocking:

Mike


----------



## Defender

MIKE said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> my aim is to 'engineer' a suitable bracelet conversion for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that :thumbsup: Thats the problem with integeral bracelet watches :shocking:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm aiming for practical over stylish, just want to be able to wear it, it's a lovely looking watch and the movement's fine, so seems like a waste not to be able to wear it.

I'll post a picture of the result when I've completed it.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------

